# Nexabond 2500 Adhesive



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

Recently I read online about a new formulation of a cyano-acrylate adhesive called Nexabond 2500. Is this the next best thing since 4-wheel brakes and sliced bread? Has anyone tried the stuff? Apparently it's relatively new to the woodworking marketplace. I must admit that a 5 minute glue-up time on a joint sounds VERY enticing. However a quiet voice inside my head is cautioning me that if seems too good to be true, it probably is. Any thoughts or comments on the stuff? 
Ed


----------



## Tom421 (Oct 12, 2013)

I saw the glue demo'd in Seattle Washington last week-end. Holds well. Sets up quickly. Was used in a band saw demo and from glued to blocks being cut in band saw saw demo was about 6 minutes. Company says it is for gluing wood. They have told me in a private e-mail that it can be used on brass in turning pens. I have not used it yet.


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

I must admit that I'm liking this Nexabond fast adhesive. I bought a bottle a couple of months ago. With the 6 minute open time and rock solid set up at about 10 minutes no more waiting overnight for traditional yellow glue to dry. Aside from the obvious, when one needs an extended open time, what drawbacks should one be aware of that are NOT obvious when using a rapid adhesive like this? Any thoughts?
Eddie


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wear rubber/vinyl gloves! Spread wax paper under the joint over your clamps. I'd imagine it would be a bear to get off anything dripped on. 
Do they suggest a solvent for clean up?


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

A fellow at the mfg told me that acetone is the recommended cleanup solvent for errant drips on to wood but NOT for skin. Should any of the adhesive drip onto wood it can either wiped clean with acetone or sanded off or both.

If one should get any on the skin of fingers & get them stuck together, immersing the affected skin into or under hot water for 1-2 minutes will allow the bond on the skin to separate.

I did ask WHY one would use this glue instead of the yellow aliphatic resin glue and was told the cost and cure time. This glue IS more expensive than the yellow glue. They told me that their commercial customers like the idea that they can achieve more 'completed' glue-ups in a day than with use of the traditional wood glues that require a long clamp time. That sounds logical, certainly for a commercial wood shop where time is money. So I guess it just boils down to a matter of personal choice, price & cure-time.

Eddie


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Just curious: what was the greatest thing *before* sliced bread?


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

"Just curious: what was the greatest thing before sliced bread?"

*BREAD!*


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

HOT bread… right out of the oven!


----------

